# I convinced my cat has "feelings" for me



## CurlyQRexluver (Sep 6, 2012)

Norman is so paws on! The day we brought him home he hopped on the couch and starting kneading me, I had on a low cut tank top and he starting kneading my boobs (i imagine because theyre squishy ha) and then he started licking me and then tried to pull down my top! Needless to say this went on for over an hour and he would just move onto a different part of my body like my arm or my neck and he would spend like 15 minutes each just kneading and aggressively licking me... well its months later and he still massages me lol one night he crawled in bed while I was in it laying on my stomach and he got on my back and starting kneading and just moving down my back, then he kneading both of my legs and then moved to my arms LOL I got a full body cat massage, it was great! And recently his new thing is to sit on my chest and knead my neck while licking me (sometimes Im concerned hes going to give me a hicky!) LOL So I've come to the conclusion that Norman has "man" feelings for me hahaha

just thought I'd share a story about my goofy cats love for kneading and licking me. its intense sometimes! haha


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

norman sure goes over and above in his affections. How long have you had him. And, you said, 'we', how does he react to the SO? I guess he just is so happy to have a good home? Where was he before you got him?


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Silly cat! Seems like your new cat loves you to pieces! I know the feeling. My black cat would do the same thing to me that your cat did to you (is he still doing it?) and it made me laugh! But I'm a male and almost 30, so he'd lick my arms, my hands, my fingers, my neck, my face, and it just makes me laugh knowing your cat is very obsessive about you!


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

You should rent him out as a massage therapist


----------



## CurlyQRexluver (Sep 6, 2012)

Cat'sHouse said:


> norman sure goes over and above in his affections. How long have you had him. And, you said, 'we', how does he react to the SO? I guess he just is so happy to have a good home? Where was he before you got him?



SO hates it, it bugs the **** out of him...

I love it though, We've had him for going on 6 months, we got him recently as a play buddy for Doris, Theyre from the same breeder but different bloodlines, Norman is a retired breeder from their program and Doris was offspring from another queen. 

Doris kneads but not as intensely as Norman does and the only place Doris licks is armpits....she has an armpit obsession, I thought she liked my deoderant but she licks my sons armpits and hes only 4 lol


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

too funny! and too cute, too, of course. maybe being with the breeder their whole lives made them that much more clingy and GRATEFUL for a real home where they didn't have the pressure to perform! 

full body massage? that is just so incredible. 

and maybe if your SO doesn't like it, he needs to start giving you massages himself! ha ha! nothing like having 2 males vying for your attention, huh?


----------



## zarah825 (Nov 3, 2012)

One of my kitties does almost the same thing! He'll just sit there and knead for hours if you let him...I think it depends more what I'm wearing/if I have a blanket hehe


----------



## binkyhoo (Feb 16, 2003)

I have found that kittens who are weaned too early tend to be 'clingy'.


----------

